# High Fructose Corn Syrup



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,I am wondering if high fructose corn syrup in things such as rice krispies, botten applesauce and other cereals is bad for IBS. I now in fruit juices fructose is bad but was curious about the other items listed. Thank you!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - if you're not fructose intolerant, then the small amount of high fructose corn syrup in things like Rice Kripies should be just fine. High amounts of fructose ( like in fruit juices ) are difficult for just about anyone with IBS. But small amounts are usually tolerated. You can always get a fructose tolerance test from your doc.Best,Heather


----------

